# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Icom ic 280 ความถี่ 136.000-174.000MHZ ออก7วัตว์

## vvv

ของใหม่แกะกล่อง

Icom ic 280 ความถี่ 136.000-174.000MHZ ออก7วัตว์ ฟังวิทยุใด้ คู่มือเป็นภาษาไทย
ราคา 1,050บาท พร้อมส่ง (ดำ-แดงราคาเท่ากัน)
สมบัติ สิงห์แก้ว ของอยู่เชียงใหม่ดูของรับของที่หลังโรงเรียนปริ้น 320 ซอย1 ถนนเจริญราษฎร์ ต.วัดเกต อ.เมือง จ.เชียงใหม่ ลูกค้าต่างจังหวัดโอนเงินค่าสินค้าเลขที่บัญชี 1592530119 ธนาคาร กสิกรไทย ออมทรัพย์ ชื่อนาย สมบัติ สิงห์แก้ว

โทร.084-221-3004

----------

